# El Chapo's guns



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.azcentral.com/story/news/loc ... /79071398/

It looks like guns from Fast and Furious just keep popping up. I see they are still fighting for records in Washington and Obama is claiming executive privilege. We already know Obama can't be trusted so I think it's to late to hide the evidence.


----------

